# PR99 on Colnago.com



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Is it strange that Colnago have the PR99 listed amongst their standard 2010 colour range for the EPS and Di2 EPS on their website? I was under the impression that was a PP only scheme?


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Obviously not! waiting for the molteni colour now .... only a matter of time surely ....


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Well according to one UK supplier, it's available to order now 

You'd think that the PRZA, which now seems to be available to most (US) dealers, would be listed too?


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Not according to the UK distributor anyway. PR99 has a 15 week lead time.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

The plots thickens it would seem... And no doubt it will get some interesting comments from the regulars


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Its another "Exclusive for America" specials. In America, your PR99 comes from PP (or that's the way its supposed to be), just like your Mapei comes from R&A. I won't be too surprised if Maestro has a couple for sale in a few weeks lol


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Well that can't be right, if it's available in the UK.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Like I said, only in America are there are such specials. Thanks to Colnago America.

I meant "Exclusive Retailer in America" special. Apologies


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

one80 said:


> Is it strange that Colnago have the PR99 listed amongst their standard 2010 colour range for the EPS and Di2 EPS on their website? I was under the impression that was a PP only scheme?


That is hilarious and pathetic at the same time. I actually had to go and look at colnago.com so I could see it with my own eyes.

At this point, I would take anything stated by Pista Palace with a grain of salt. Utterly incredible. Thing is, Pista Palace can get you the frames in almost any configuration you want.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

pista has them in stock. others don't as far as i'm aware. in addition, i'm sure pista will have some new collectable stuff throughout the year. imagine the pr99 in raw carbon like pr00, call it pr0099 haha.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Exclusive In The Universe!*

Dudes, this is a world Marketplace. Why bother with something exclusive if it were to end up on PBK? You don't see any PR82 EPS's being sold anywhere but here. The PR99 is the same. So why is the PR99 on Colnago.com? Well, lets just say someone in Italy really loves it. 

In any shop/distributor tells you otherwise, well, have them order me a Mapei, too! The PR01, OOF, and all the other 1 off EPS's that we have are simply ordered for one reason or another. And like I've stated before, I just wait till Cambiago says no. And they often do.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Yessum.*



fabsroman said:


> Thing is, Pista Palace can get you the frames in almost any configuration you want.


You are correct Fabro. I just ordered our PR99 in a Di2 configuration for a guy in Italy. How funny is that?!


----------

